# SPAM: Scott Cr1 SL "Team Issue"



## Ordinarybikes (Dec 24, 2005)

I am selling my Scott Cr1 Team Issue built up with brand new, never ridden Ultegra SL componets and wheels. Check out my ad in the classifieds: http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=9146&cat=


----------

